# Lapierre Rahmen



## Feldstecher (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Lapierre Fahrer,

gibt es in Punkto Steifigkeit der Rahmen etc. ( Spicy & Zesty )
große unterschiede oder tun diese beiden Modelle sich nicht viel?
Möchte mir was neues zulegen, 4 Bikes sind in der engeren Wahl
unter anderem die Lapierre´s.

Danke im Vorraus
Feldstecher


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Spicy Modelle sind erheblich steifer. Zusätzlich sind die Komponenten der Spicy Serie erheblich belastbarer. Kommt halt ganz drauf an, was du somit dem Bock vor hast!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paolo (4. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Spicy Modelle sind erheblich steifer. Zusätzlich sind die Komponenten der Spicy Serie erheblich belastbarer. Kommt halt ganz drauf an, was du somit dem Bock vor hast!



Hast du vielleicht mal Rahmengewichte zur Hand? Also vom Zesty und vom Spicy?


----------



## Feldstecher (4. Oktober 2009)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Spicy Modelle sind erheblich steifer. Zusätzlich sind die Komponenten der Spicy Serie erheblich belastbarer. Kommt halt ganz drauf an, was du somit dem Bock vor hast!



Vielen Dank !!! Hätte ich nicht gedacht das dort ein so erheblicher unterschied besteht, naja dann  gehts das rennen zwischen 3 Bikes aus:


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Draufsetzen und ausprobieren!


----------



## lugggas (4. Oktober 2009)

Das Sbäschleischd würd ich net nehmen, das hat ja schon voll den Knick...


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2009)

Sieht n bischen wie ein unfertiges Cannondale vor 4 Jahren aus. Vielleicht wollten die deswegen damals den Konstrukteur von Cannondale haben?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi Sektenbrüder 

evlt is das heir für euch interessant .. haben das OWL Forum bekommen und von ecuh sind ja auch viele aus der Umgebung  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=210

sry für "Spam"
LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (21. Januar 2010)

das sollte doch nicht den Thred auf Eis legen


----------

